# Sleeping a lot



## ashphobiax (Jun 7, 2014)

Our baby is sleeping awfully a lot, he use to come out around 10ish run a little and go back to sleep now he's not out then at all and mainly sleeping all the time. We both work full time so we are not sure if he's out during the day or not. We have to keep checking on him to make sure he is still there or else we would never see him! 

He is only 10 weeks old.


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

I've never had a baby, youngest is 2, but I hear they sleep a ridiculous amount of time. I would just take him out to play everyday so he gets exercise


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

He's a baby, so he'll sleep A LOT. Phoebe currently gets up for a few hours before it's back to bed, and she isn't up in the day. I wouldn't really worry for now.


----------



## ashphobiax (Jun 7, 2014)

When should they be more active?


----------

